
Creating a Unique Beer “Koozie” and Growing to $1.1M/month - patwalls
https://www.starterstory.com/stories/brumate
======
aphextron
I really wonder how "durable" all these consumer product startups are. You're
competing in a commodity market against companies like Procter Gamble/Johnson
& Johnson whose scale is untouchable, where essentially your only value added
is customer service. Once the marketing hype for your product dies off, and
it's no longer a meme, how do you compete against the dozens of Chinese
clones?

~~~
magic_beans
If the CEO is pocketing even some of that 1.1M in revenue, he'll be alright. I
highly doubt he expects his company to last a lifetime.

------
dhruvarora013
Not a comment on the article itself but on the website it's hosted on - is
starterstory.com just a reskinned indiehackers.com?

~~~
Topgamer7
I think it's a competitive offering in the tech/startup
interview(marketing)industry. Indie hackers was at least to me the first
website to offer insight into how much companies were making as well as a nice
narrative about how they started. It preys on many of us who would love to
crank out a product and make passive income. Iirc indie hackers is owned by
stripe now and only interviews people using stripe. The people who run these
sites get paid by sponsors to either be interviewed or have ads on their
inevitable podcast. It's a simple product if you are good at talking and
convincing people to sit down and do some self marketing.

~~~
ryanwaggoner
Wasnt mixergy doing this long before Indie Hackers?

~~~
Topgamer7
Had never heard of mixergy, like I said, first website to me with this kind of
content.

------
OldSchoolJohnny
Well I was just in a retail store that had a whole bunch of "koozies" with a
big name brand that did exactly the same thing: store a beer can inside to
insulate it with a opening for drinking so I'm going to call BS on the
"unique" aspect of it unless it's some minor detail difference or they
licensed it to the very large company selling them.

~~~
sushid
Do you have a link to said older product? The article describes a fairly
involved process and it doesn't seem to look like anything I've seen in the
market before.

It's not the typical plastic bottle holder that barely keeps your beer cooler.

~~~
OldSchoolJohnny
Cabellas outdoor store had two brands of the same idea, Yeti I think was one
and the other might have been Stanley branded.

------
wink
Would be nice to live in a region where this would actually be a useful
product :)

It's usually not warm enough here, decent beer is sold in glass bottles, and
in general I don't know what a single cold beer would get me over bringing a
whole cooler full of beers.

Seriously, I wonder where one uses those. Where do you bring a single beer of
your own instead of buying one, and where do you drink it so so slowly that it
would warm up fast enough to justify 25$?

~~~
knfzn
Beach in NY.

------
mc32
On a somewhat unrelated note, isn't the general term for these items "cozy"
like a tea cozy, rather than Koozie, which was a brand? Is there an alternate
history?

------
milesokeefe
FYI this page is down:

[https://www.starterstory.com/twisted-
boards](https://www.starterstory.com/twisted-boards)

~~~
patwalls
Thank you! Looking into.

